#  Vorstellungen >   wer kann mir einen MRT Befund erklären? >

## gung

Hallo, ich bin neu. 
Bin beunruhigt nach einem MRT des Kopfes mit folgendem Befund - kann mir das jemand besser erklären:
 ...im supratentoriellen Marklager beidseitig mehrere, sämtlich aber nur ganz kleine punktförmige Glianärbchen mit insgesamt subkortikaler Betonung, wohl im Sinne älterer mikroangiopathischer Veränderungen/Läsionen. Keine Hinweise auf frische Ischämie, vor allem keine Diffusionsstörung. Keine nenneswerte vaskulären Läsionen infratenoriell  - das Altersmaß insgesamt doch etwas überschreitend bei bekannter Hypercholesterinämie (wörtlich: wenn Sie Jahrgang 49-53 und nicht 59 wären, wäre es eher alterentsprechend).
Woher können die Läsionen kommen - beschädigte kleine Hirnareale durch Durchblutungsstörung? Der Arzt sprach von wohl zu starken Ablagerungen in Endgefäßen - was heißt das? Habe ich Arteriosklerose in den Hirngefäßen? Oh je...? Was kann ich prophylaktisch dagegen tun?  
Grüsse Euch Gung

----------


## Logruen

Diese Läsionen entsprechen tatsächlich Mikroinfarkten ("mikroangiopathische Veränderungen") aufgrund chronischer Durchblutungsstörungen, meist über Jahre hinweg. Es entspricht aber *nicht* der Arteriosklerose wie bei den größeren Gefäßen. Der Verschluss kleinster arterieller Hirngefäße beruht auf einem anderen Mechanismus. Häufigste Ursachen sind (wie bei der Arteriosklerose auch) Bluthochdruck, Diabetes und Rauchen. Sollte eins davon vorliegen: sofort abstellen. Entgegen der oft geübten Praxis hilft hier die Einnahme von Aspirin 100 mg nicht, es gibt keinen Beleg dafür. Anders bei der Arteriosklerose, hier ist ASS 100 - neben Abstellen der Risikofaktoren - berechtigt.

----------


## gung

Danke dir herzlich! 
Habe mal früher geraucht - ca 10 Zigaretten - vor 12 Jahren aber aufgehört. Kein Bluthochdruck,Diabetes, aber hohen Cholesterinwert schon immer bei gutem HDL wert bisher (250-280 gesamt-vererbt wohl). Hatte als junger Mensch eine schwere Commotion cerebri und vor 3 Jahren eine leichte nach Auffahrunfall. Kann das auch daher kommen oder gar von Streß? 
Was kann ich dagegen oder dafür tun? Heißt das, ich bin schlaganfall- oder auch herzinfarktgefährdet?
Nächtlicher Gruß und ein großes Danke von Gung

----------


## Logruen

Derzeit allgemein gültig ist, dass Cholesterinwerte in der von dir genannte Höhe medikamentös behandelt werden sollen.
Commotio, Auffahrunfall und Streß haben 100% nichts damit zu tun.
12 Jahre Nichtraucher bedeutet: das Risiko für Herzinfarkt/Schlaganfall ist auf dem Niveau eines Niemalsrauchers.
Hohes Cholesterin bedeutet erhöhtes Herzinfarktrisiko. Eine einigermaßen aussagekräftige Maßnahme zur Abschätzung des Zustandes deiner Gefäße ist die Ultraschalluntersuchung der Halsgefäße (Duplexsonografie). Ein normales Ergebnis schließt aber verkalkte Gefäße am Herz nicht aus !!
Das wichtigste ist aber der normale Blutdruck, denn ein erhöhter BD ist mit großem Abstand der Gefäßkiller Nr 1.

----------


## gung

Guten Abend,
danke nochmals!
Was mich noch sehr beschäftigt: muss ich damit rechnen mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit an einer Demenz zu erkranken?
Mein HA sagte zwischenzeitlich dass Statine gegen die Hypercholesterinämie ich nur bekommen würde wenn schon eine Diagnose vorläge. 
Die Beurteilung des MRT besagt genau: mäßige vasculäre Encephalopathie mit multiplen kleinen älteren mikroangiopath. Läsionen i. supratentoriellen Marklage beidseitig (nur ganz kleine punktförmige Glianärbchenwohl im sinne älterer mikroang. Veränderungen
-das Altersmaß doch etwas überschreitend bei Hyperchlolesterinämie).Dabei keine frische Ischämie keine nennensweren vaskulären läsionen infratentoriell. -sonst unauffälliges MRT des Neurokranium und der Kleinhirnbrückenwinkelreionen bds.
Arbeite im mittleren Management und sollte dies noch 10 Jahre tun bis 63 J. - jetzt habe ich die Befürchtung dass der Stress dafür gar nicht gut ist  und hoffe dass ich keine Ausfallerscheinungen bekomme.
kannst du etwas zu meinen Fragen und Befürchtungen sagen? bin wirklich sehr beunruhigt - was kann ich noch prophylaktisch tun?
Wünsch dir schönes Wochenende - es würde mich freuen wenn du mir noch einmal antworten könntest. Kann außer einem herzlichen Dank leider nichts zurückgeben.
Grüsse dich 
Gung

----------

